

Colocation in San Francisco? - sam

Does anyone have advice/recommendations about colocation in San Francisco? I need a full rack, 5Mbps. I took a tour of 365 Main and was impressed, but it's very expensive ~$1400/month for such a setup.
======
davidu
ColoServe is around the corner and generally cheaper. But $1400 for a full
rack (assuming at least 20A) is not a bad deal in this city. You'll find
cheaper colo as you leave the city and peninsula.

------
bitpusher
Do you need to be in San Francisco? SF has the second highest power prices in
the country. I'd check out Layer42 down in Santa Clara, email ser@layer42.net
and tell him BitPusher sent you. Their network is great, their facilities
decent, and their customer support blows 365main's out of hte water.

